# [Solved]Need Help



## zEroGuEst (May 7, 2019)

Japanese font,on Console/Term font is not show japanese font,only random character and "????"i dont know this,im instaling japanese/font-sazanami/ and still same result.But on Firefox and x11/polybar is showing japanese font.


```
-- Xorg.conf --
[*]Section "Files"        ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/otf"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/ttf"
        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "freetype"
EndSection
```

ahci_video,i cant set brightness,i set but the brightness is still same.
audio,can i mute audio speaker on plugged headhset?
network,how to save multiple network without edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?im must edit and reboot if i use other connection.using "wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant" network is failed to connect.
network,high ping on FreeBSD,but on device ping is good
	
	



```
[*]64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=118 time=51.895 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=118 time=65.503 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=118 time=84.050 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=118 time=49.372 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=4 ttl=118 time=58.305 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=5 ttl=118 time=47.241 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=6 ttl=118 time=51.610 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=7 ttl=118 time=62.341 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=8 ttl=118 time=51.356 ms
```

Button power,can i change to suspend or whatever?
How do a reboot,shutdown,suspend without root permission?


----------



## Hiroo Ono (May 7, 2019)

Japanese font on urxvt
You seem to use rxvt-unicode as the terminal emulator. See this page (in Japanese) about its settings.
(I do not know)
`mixer` may be used. see mixer()
(I do not know)
(I do not know)
(I do not know)
users in the group operator can use shutdown command. Edit /etc/group.


----------



## zEroGuEst (May 7, 2019)

Hiroo Ono said:


> Japanese font on urxvt
> You seem to use rxvt-unicode as the terminal emulator. See this page (in Japanese) about its settings.


Still same.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2019)

DeJaVu has its own directory. Your font section is missing:

```
FontPath "/usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/"
```

And just some random tips. 

Set a proper descriptive title for your thread, so people will know what to expect. A non-descriptive title like "Help", "I have a problem" is likely to get ignored. 
Deal with one issue at a time, asking multiple things in one thread is very likely to become chaotic with various different answers all intermingling. This will only lead to more confusion.


----------



## hukadan (May 7, 2019)

Do you realize that the title of your thread applies to almost every single thread here. "Some Problem i dont know how to fix it" is precisely why people come here. Making it more descriptive will increase your chances to have someone look into it.


----------



## zEroGuEst (May 7, 2019)

SOLVED

Remove and edit again .login_conf,and edit /etc/login.conf.
Use button FN on grub2,but not works if im in FreeBSD.
Still dont know.
Im use wifimgr.
High ping but connection speed is same with device.
Im read from other thread.
Now im using oblogout for shutdown,reboot,log out.
And 1,im sorry for my post


----------



## samTopaz (Nov 12, 2021)

zEroGuEst said:


> Still same.
> View attachment 6479


What DE / WM are you running? Looks pretty nice . Also what terminal are you using. I use Sakura. But I think they changed how the transparency works and it doesn't seem to work with xcompmgr anymore .


----------



## scottro (Nov 12, 2021)

As they solved it in 2019, doesn't seem to matter. I'll spam my own page in case this comes up in a search for Japanese in FreeBSD.  https://srobb.net/jpninpt.html 

Would have been useful if they'd marked it solved, but apparently, this thread has all their posts on this forum. 

Off topic, that's a nice looking cat.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2021)

Also note that zEroGuEst hasn't been seen on the forums since post #6. So I very much doubt he'll respond.


----------



## a6h (Nov 12, 2021)

samTopaz said:


> What DE / WM are you running? Looks pretty nice [...]


I think it's x11-wm/i3-gaps


----------

